# hop up a farm boss



## hardy steve (Dec 28, 2009)

I have a fairly new farm boss with a 20" bar.Without buying a bigger saw can I hop this one up a little bit.Maybe a muffler or something?


----------



## Wood Doctor (Dec 28, 2009)

I suggest you check out the Chainsaw forum here. Muffler mod experts are all over the place there. Do a search and I believe you will find the treasure. Brad Snelling performs miracles with muffler mods.


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (Dec 28, 2009)

The Farm Boss label was givin to several stihl saws...What model is it?...Guess a MS290 and yes a MM will wake it up big time...


----------



## flotek (Dec 28, 2009)

a properly done muffler mod ,rejetting and some 100ll aviation gas made my stihl 290 farmboss a totally different saw,mine sprays chips ,revs very fast and no longer bogs when im deep in the cut with the bar .theres alot more power hidden in that saw ..they should come factory with a much bigger outlet IMHO


----------



## aandabooks (Dec 28, 2009)

Break out the 3/8" drill bit a add 3-4 holes around the existing slot. Then look at the deflector and increase the output so that it won't blow exhaust down onto your clutch cover. 

Or go check out the sticky at the top of the chainsaw forum and do a Lakeside53 style muffler mod. This is an option if you have welding skills.

I muffler modded my 310 a while back and it becomes a whole new saw.


----------



## Highbeam (Dec 29, 2009)

I came from a poulan wild thing, maybe a woodshark, to my MS290. The 290 is already pretty freaking loud and I would hate to make it louder. 

Be sure that you can deal with a loud saw if you choose to cut that muff.


----------



## aandabooks (Dec 29, 2009)

Ear muffs, not only do they keep the volume down but they keep the ears warm.


----------



## Rickochet (Dec 29, 2009)

Highbeam said:


> I came from a poulan wild thing, maybe a woodshark, to my MS290. The 290 is already pretty freaking loud and I would hate to make it louder.
> 
> Be sure that you can deal with a loud saw if you choose to cut that muff.



The muff mod and carb adjustment really makes a difference! Just don't go too large on the muff and you will be fine. I modded the muff on my MS 250 & 310's and it was like the beast woke up. You'll be very happy with the results!

Also, it's a great habit to wear PPE that includes helmet with face guard and ear muffs. Safety is much cheaper than a trip to the ER.


----------



## mtfallsmikey (Dec 30, 2009)

Wait till you run 5-6 tanks of gas thru it first...a 290 takes a while to break in, but the MM will make it scream.


----------



## Highbeam (Dec 30, 2009)

There are more reasons to dislike a loud saw than just the safety of your ears. Of course I wear ear protection with all saws and even when mowing fields on the tractor. I don't want a loud saw for the sake of adjacent property owners, stealth woodcutting, helpers ears, and general public opinion of saw owners. I also ride a quiet off-road motorcycle for similar reasons.


----------

